# Death by Radiation



## skunkushybrid (Feb 5, 2008)

What makes someone want to try and kill a couple of harmless little seedlings? Here they are, two harmless little Afghan Kush cannabis plants just popping their shelled heads above the surface. Will they be strong enough to take 300w of a UV lamp as their sole source of light for 24 hours a day?

Lets start with the lamp. The lamp is a 300w Ultravitalux Osram UV bulb. These bulbs are sold as tanning lamps, and it is recommended that you only expose yourself to 3 minutes the first time you use it rising up to 14 minutes over the period of a week. After the week is up, it is recommended that you not use the lamp again for another 4 weeks.

The plants are Afghan Kush by Sensi Seeds White Label. A rip off of Serious Seeds AK47 at least though, unlike most other seed banks, Sensi Seeds have the decency to put them under a different label. They are also nice and cheap, so I dont mind killing them. I have some Sensi Seeds Northern Lights to grow next, and they I would not like to see die.

Apparently these are the original AK, and brought to me, the consumer, from the very heart of the Hindu Kush mountain range, where its genotype has been selected and perfected over centuries to be the ultimate source of cannabis resin. Sounds great, doesnt it. Beautiful language that makes you truly believe that you are going to be growing a work of art, and all this for 23 euros.

Personally, I believe that you get what you pay for. If these seeds are that great, why do they only cost 23 euros? Northern Lights cost 109 euros, for the same amount of seeds.

I always like to name my plants even though these guys have been under constant UV now for over 20 minutes; Ive still saw fit to name them.


----------



## crazy-mental (Feb 5, 2008)

always wondered if that would work.
arnt they pricey to run ?.


----------



## skunkushybrid (Feb 5, 2008)

The one on the right is just removing its seed casing (see att. no1). This one was a very large seed, easily twice the size of a normal seed. To be honest, I was half expecting it to be twins; but no; it seems its just going to be a fatty. So, Im going to name it Fatboy. The one on the left started the best, as Fatboy needed some rearranging to get right, but now seems to be struggling a little. I still havent thought of a name for that one yet.

Naming the plants is very important, for both you and the plant. I believe all life has the ability to pick up vibes which is a reason Im going to stay out of the vegetation area as much as possible in case they realise Im the guy responsible for the radiation sickness. Another reason, of course, is that I dont want a too large dose of radiation myself. A little is good for you as it stimulates your skin to do all sorts of amazing things, like get a suntan. A lot will kill you.

Do you think theyre going to die? Shrivel up, maybe? Where would you put your money? 

My logic goes like this; if they like the light and its not too hot then they should pop off those shells and point the cotyledons towards the light. If they do that, were in the money.

Hmm, its strange but as I sit here, its almost as though Im waiting for them to die as though, each passing minute is one minute closer to their deaths, maybe Im missing something right now.

The plants are in 400ml pots, and as you can see there is some poor judgement in the positioning of the pots.

Welcome to your new world, little AK plants. Lets see how long you last.

Which reminds me you cant let something just die without a name, so Ive named the other plant. The answer, in the end, was obvious; where youve got a Fatboy, you got to have a Skinny.


----------



## skunkushybrid (Feb 5, 2008)

crazy-mental said:


> always wondered if that would work.
> arnt they pricey to run ?.


It's only 300w... not too pricey no. maybe 3p an hour.


----------



## crazy-mental (Feb 5, 2008)

skunkushybrid said:


> The one on the right is just removing its seed casing (see att. no1). This one was a very large seed, easily twice the size of a normal seed. To be honest, I was half expecting it to be twins; but no; it seems its just going to be a fatty. So, Im going to name it Fatboy. The one on the left started the best, as Fatboy needed some rearranging to get right, but now seems to be struggling a little. I still havent thought of a name for that one yet.
> 
> Naming the plants is very important, for both you and the plant. I believe all life has the ability to pick up vibes which is a reason Im going to stay out of the vegetation area as much as possible in case they realise Im the guy responsible for the radiation sickness. Another reason, of course, is that I dont want a too large dose of radiation myself. A little is good for you as it stimulates your skin to do all sorts of amazing things, like get a suntan. A lot will kill you.
> 
> ...


good story.
i also think, that if they dont get too hot, they should be fine.
might get a bit leggy,but you know what your doing.
but if the temps are rite, should be ok.
but the seedling, mite find, it too much.
they have 2 choises.
i hope they do well. fatty and thinny.lol


----------



## skunkushybrid (Feb 5, 2008)

You&#8217;ll notice from the last picture that I&#8217;ve rearranged the pots slightly. I&#8217;ve done this because it occurred to me that one plant might be getting more light than the other. So now they are both exactly 27&#8221; from the light. they have been under constant UV radiation for 45 minutes.

I have heard of it before, guys growing plants through to harvest with just a UV light&#8230; I&#8217;ve just never heard it done with a 300w bulb. The 300w Osram Ultravitalux creates a higher UV output than anywhere found on Earth&#8230; and will continue to do so for over 3000 hours continuous use. The first 90 hours of the bulbs life is where it is at its most unstable. Registering UV outputs that are off the scale&#8230; you see now, why I&#8217;m worried? 

I&#8217;ve always admired cannabis, not just as a smoke but as a living thing. Cannabis has no classification but it is most often regarded as a plant. This is why I feel somewhat pained to be torturing 2, what might turn out, wonderful plants&#8230; to death.

My mind is torn between switching off the UV light for certain periods of the day and adding a HPS. I have a HPS 400w lamp sitting dormant in my flowering area, and I&#8217;m thinking it would be a good idea to set that up alongside the UV lamp. Adding some red spectrum would also give me some idea as to which light source the plants prefer. 

Or maybe not, i think I'll just stick with the UV. Which is after all the point. I'm just thinking of how I'm going to veg the NL.


----------



## crazy-mental (Feb 5, 2008)

is the 300, as hot.
as say, a 250 hps, or much hotter ?.


----------



## NO GROW (Feb 5, 2008)

You should name them something off the movie 300.

After all they are fighting "300" watts to survive.

That sounded alot better in my head, but I already typed it so it stays.


----------



## crazy-mental (Feb 5, 2008)

yes good idea, maybe 24/0 would be too much for the seedlings.
,maybe start them off with a flo's or hps, then hit them with the sunlamp.
when there 2 weeks or so, and start it in stages.
get them used to it.
it could be there sun boost daily treat.lol
it mite be too much, at first?.
all the time.
i find seedlings like flos better than hps, to start.


----------



## skunkushybrid (Feb 5, 2008)

Here we have Skinny on the left with Fatboy on the right. Theyre doing fine. Fatboy seems to have lovely, vibrant green cotyledons just bursting to turn and face the light. Lets hope that it isnt put off by the intensity of the UV. How does a young cannabis seedling respond to such intensity?

Light intensity is all cannabis really desires. The more intense it is without getting burned the more cannabis thrives. This bulb is only 300w yet it can put out a higher UV intensity than the sun in a specific given area. 

Fatboy and Skinny are in a coco coir medium with added 40% perlite. Ive added a heady dose of nutrients, vitamins and hormones, root enhancers etc, to an EC value of 0.4. The medium was saturated with the feed then left to drain for at least 24 hours before planting the seeds. The seeds also had a 5mm root tail poking out at the time of transplant. I dont like them to get any bigger than that as the tail will tend to curl and twist in all sorts of directions.

Theyve now been under the UV lamp for 6 hours and 30 minutes. I just went in to check on them and theyre not looking much different than the last time I took a picture. So I have refrained from taking yet another one.


----------



## skunkushybrid (Feb 5, 2008)

crazy-mental said:


> is the 300, as hot.
> as say, a 250 hps, or much hotter ?.


In all honesty, I'd say it is on a par with HID lamps.


----------



## crazy-mental (Feb 5, 2008)

i think your right.


----------



## skunkushybrid (Feb 5, 2008)

NO GROW said:


> You should name them something off the movie 300.
> 
> After all they are fighting "300" watts to survive.
> 
> That sounded alot better in my head, but I already typed it so it stays.


I loved that movie... but greek names are notoriously long. I like plants to name themselves, keep it simple.


----------



## crazy-mental (Feb 5, 2008)

i potted 2 ak48 this morning, that i had germing, also ak47 knock offs, also £14. 
and i also started 2 ice too.
going to start under duel spec 250 hps.
wonder if yours grow faster.
i think these are maybe a day behind yours.


----------



## skunkushybrid (Feb 5, 2008)

There's a good chance that yours will grow faster crazy... as this experiment unfolds further the reason I tell you this will become clear.


----------



## crazy-mental (Feb 5, 2008)

what do you meeen master.???.lol


----------



## skunkushybrid (Feb 5, 2008)

Hey crazy, you remember this? YouTube - UK Apache & Shy Fx - Original Nuttah


----------



## crazy-mental (Feb 5, 2008)

i find,smaller plants under stronger lights, seem to grow thicker and slower, to protect there selfs.
as aposed to the paper like growth of a plant vegged under flos.


----------



## crazy-mental (Feb 5, 2008)

skunkushybrid said:


> Hey crazy, you remember this? YouTube - UK Apache & Shy Fx - Original Nuttah


lol
yer dude back in the day.
any vianilla ice too.


----------



## skunkushybrid (Feb 5, 2008)

crazy-mental said:


> lol
> yer dude back in the day.
> any vianilla ice too.


nah man, vanilla ice was always a faggot... i was around 15 when he first came out. I'm sure I remember him jumping around with mad shoulder pads on...

The junglist era though... original nuttah was kind of an anthem.


----------



## SnowWhite (Feb 5, 2008)

skunkushybrid said:


> nah man, vanilla ice was always a faggot... i was around 15 when he first came out. I'm sure I remember him jumping around with mad shoulder pads on...
> 
> The junglist era though... original nuttah was kind of an anthem.


The S, the U, the P the E the R..........the S, the H, the A the R the P......

YouTube - Ganja Kru - super sharp shooter

This is my fav D&B anthem! One of them anyway. Original Nuttah is up there too though!


----------



## SnowWhite (Feb 5, 2008)

ah man, you got me listening to some old skool this afeternoon now. Might have to dust off some old vinyl later!...

Bad Asssss......

YouTube - DRUM & BASS - Aphrodite - Bad Ass

Classic!


----------



## crazy-mental (Feb 5, 2008)

im 33 now, i used to think they were cool.
lol
what was i thinking.lol


----------



## dankforall (Feb 5, 2008)

Dont worry crazy. I am 31 now and thought they were cool also. I knew all the words!!


----------



## skunkushybrid (Feb 5, 2008)

SnowWhite said:


> The S, the U, the P the E the R..........the S, the H, the A the R the P......
> 
> YouTube - Ganja Kru - super sharp shooter
> 
> This is my fav D&B anthem! One of them anyway. Original Nuttah is up there too though!





SnowWhite said:


> ah man, you got me listening to some old skool this afeternoon now. Might have to dust off some old vinyl later!...
> 
> Bad Asssss......
> 
> ...


Yes both excellent... i'm almost 33 too, around 4 weeks to go.

I just got on an old skool kick today... there's lots of other tunes too but I forget their names.


----------



## skunkushybrid (Feb 5, 2008)

Check this guy out... YouTube - MastaMIC: ORIGINAL JUNGLE TOUR beatbox 02.02.2008


----------



## SnowWhite (Feb 5, 2008)

skunkushybrid said:


> Yes both excellent... i'm almost 33 too, around 4 weeks to go.
> 
> I just got on an old skool kick today... there's lots of other tunes too but I forget their names.


ya me too...I love my old skool D&B and old skool dance generally to be honest. I don't know if this is up your street, but oh how I used to dance my ass off to this. Pilled of my fucking HEED!!! hahahahaha. Happy Days! 

YouTube - DJ Misjah & DJ Tim - Access

And of course....how could I leave out this 'house' classic! hahahaha...house! Joey Beltram!.....oh yes!

YouTube - JOEY BELTRAM - Energy Flash (R&S RECORDS)

Sorry, bit off topic from your thread. I'll stop now!


----------



## skunkushybrid (Feb 5, 2008)

This guy is on a different level... YouTube - Lion King Beatbox


----------



## skunkushybrid (Feb 5, 2008)

Here's as good a place as any... conversations die out of their own accord.

I'm still a big fan of house music now. Got to be house though none of this speed garage, although that has it's place driving around on a hot summer's day...


----------



## SnowWhite (Feb 5, 2008)

that beatboxing is wkd mate. Quality. 

This is funny  check it out!

YouTube - Kitchen diaries

I saw this guy at a club last year, he did about 10 mins and it was the highlight of my night. Totally amazing. He had this looping sampler thing so he record and loop his own voice. I'm telling ya mate.....sick! He did prodigy, vodoo people and daft punk around the world. AMAZING!!

I do a bit of mixing and have loads of vinyl so I'm a bit of DJ/music geek to be honest. When it comes to dance/electronic music anyway.


----------



## skunkushybrid (Feb 5, 2008)

No doubt you'd soon lose me in a conversation then...I just liked getting out my face and listening to it. I rarely payed much attention to who the artists were.


----------



## SnowWhite (Feb 5, 2008)

skunkushybrid said:


> No doubt you'd soon lose me in a conversation then...I just liked getting out my face and listening to it. I rarely payed much attention to who the artists were.


ya, that's where it all started for me, getting really twisted out clubbing, but then I had a go on some decks one day and just loved it. I started buying records and have never really stopped. That was about 10 years ago now I guess!! This is my DJ setup...

https://www.rollitup.org/music/40942-my-technics-pioneers.html

Keeps me well entertained and I record mixes to listen to on the iPod


----------



## skunkushybrid (Feb 5, 2008)

Its late now, and just over an hour ago I took the last picture of the day. I took the picture 10 hours and 15 minutes after the light going on. These plants will be vegetated 24/0 until they die.

Fatboy is doing a great job of getting rid of the shell. Skinny is lagging behind a little but should have no problems.

This is the last update till tomorrow.


----------



## skunkushybrid (Feb 6, 2008)

I went to check on the plants at exactly 0815 (8:15am) to take a picture this morning. Upon entering the room I had a slight sense of foreboding, a certain feeling that I was going to find them both shrivelled up, withered beyond repair. Imagine my surprise then when I found this.
In the pic' we have Skinny on the left and Fatboy on the right. You can see that Skinny is still having trouble getting rid of the casing. Fatboy still has the casing stuck to the underneath of the left cotyledon in the picture. 

Im not sure if Im imagining this or not but the cotyledons do seem a more intense green than usual. Which also reminds me of a time when I had plants vegetating under both HPS and MH lamps. The plants vegetating under the blue (MH) had a more intense green than those under the red (HPS). The plants vegetating under the HPS seemed to be a darker green and the leaf edges seemed much harsher, almost as though the leaves were serrated and might actually cut you. Under the MH it was the complete opposite, the green was much more intense, as though a greener green would be elsewhere difficult to find, and the leaf edges were much more rounded.

Another thing Ive noted is that cannabis appears to like UV. From earlier pictures you might have noticed that I had the light away from the plants at an angle. Fatboy is actually leaning towards the light source.

I may move the light in closer, or I could just take the plants to the light, and Im also going to set up a fan. The idea is for these guys to die, maybe they still will and I hope Im not breaking any superstitions here but I dont actually think they will die.


----------



## skunkushybrid (Feb 6, 2008)

*DAY 1 of Vegetation*

Skinny hasnt really gotten off the starting blocks yet and is still yet to shed the seed casing, I may give it a helping hand I dont know. I usually like for them to do it on their own. Fatboy is off to a vibrant start. Out of the two seeds I thought it would be Fatboy that was the slower but no, it seems Fatboy is the most vibrant. Here are some important measurements:

Ill start with Skinny first as they are the lesser of the results due to it not shedding the seed casing yet. The plants are measured in height from the top of the media from which they sprout and to the tip of the tallest reaching cotyledon, leaf tip or bud top whichever is the most relevant. 

*Skinny**: height, 35mm*.
The left cotyledon is hard to measure adequately, and the right impossible as the seed casing is yet to be shed. The *left cotyledon is around 5mm*.

*Fatboy**: height, 35mm.*
*Left cotyledon: 7mm.*
*Right cotyledon: 5mm.*

So from these figures we can see that Fatboy is the clear leader at the moment.


----------



## SnowWhite (Feb 6, 2008)

Sorry man, I might of missed something, but I thought you tried to kill a plant like this already? What happened to that one from Tahoe's thread? I thought you'd be adding the UV to your flowering room now.

I find this whole UV light thing really interesting, but I just don't have an option to even consider adding one to my setup. The electricity running to my grow is only capable of running 1kW and I'm too close to that already. Shame though! But i'll be interested to see your results.


----------



## skunkushybrid (Feb 6, 2008)

The answer is really quite simple snow white... I've gone back in time. At least for the purposes of this thread.

All of this was written at the time of me doing it. Obviously I need to edit sections so as to keep the general flow of the thread... 

It does get pretty interesting, but I'm only intending to release it in bite-sized chunks.


----------



## crazy-mental (Feb 6, 2008)

so are the plants really done?.


----------



## SnowWhite (Feb 6, 2008)

skunkushybrid said:


> The answer is really quite simple snow white... I've gone back in time. At least for the purposes of this thread.
> 
> All of this was written at the time of me doing it. Obviously I need to edit sections so as to keep the general flow of the thread...
> 
> It does get pretty interesting, but I'm only intending to release it in bite-sized chunks.


hahaha, got ya!....I thought it was all a bit ground hog day!


----------



## skunkushybrid (Feb 6, 2008)

Ive just helped remove the seed casings from both plants and moved them closer to the light. Heres another picture, taken at 1045 (10:45am) 24 hours and 30 minutes after these seedlings first being placed under the UV.

Ive rearranged things slightly for today. As you can see Ive added a small 7 desk fan that is set on the lowest setting so as to stimulate the leaf stems. Ive also moved the plants closer to the light and on the opposite side to it. The plants are now also only 24 away from the centre of the light. The plants are now on the opposite side of the light and also have their cotyledons facing away from it; it will be interesting to see if the plants turn back on themselves, which would also be fighting against the breeze, to face the light.

Already, after just 30 minutes I can see that they, Fatboy in particular, are already turning to face the light. The very stems are straightening up and I have a feeling they will soon aid in the cotyledons search for light.

It may well be that this light is very harmful to cannabis, but there can be no denying that cannabis seems prepared to face it. What will happen to the plants? We shall find out in these pages.

The first set of true leaves are clearly visible, and if UV does slow growth and cell replication then it hasnt done it so far at this stage of the plants growth.

The second pic is of Skinny and the third pic' is of Fatboy. In the 4th pic you can see how Fatboy is facing it's cotyledons toward the light.


----------



## skunkushybrid (Feb 6, 2008)

The time is now 1402 (2:02pm) and they have been under the UV lamp for almost 26 hours. Here are a couple of pictures to show how theyve progressed.

I think its clear from Skinny that cannabis is enjoying this light source. I have noted a slight purpling discolouration to the leaf tips could this be the beginnings of a sun tan?

This is where the action begins. The leaves are clearly soaking in the UV and using it to photosynthesise in what appears, at the moment, to be a very adequate manner.


----------



## Your Grandfather (Feb 6, 2008)

Okay man, I've been patiently waiting for this.

Throw it down.


----------



## skunkushybrid (Feb 6, 2008)

Well seeing as you asked so nicely YGF, I'll post day 2 now...


----------



## Your Grandfather (Feb 6, 2008)

thanks for the propps

I've got 5 clones in the uv oven right now


----------



## skunkushybrid (Feb 6, 2008)

*Day 2 Vegetation*

A little tired last night, so I didnt update this journal as I should. On looking in to check on them this-morning, however at around 1000 hours, I found that they had stretched. Fatboy was leaning right away from the fan, almost touching the top of the medium with his heavy cotyledons.

I turned Fatboy around, so that the fan would aid in blowing him back the other way and took a few pictures around an hour later.

Here we can see that even after just 1 hour Fatboy has bent completely back upright again, and is now starting to bend the other way.


----------



## skunkushybrid (Feb 6, 2008)

Here we have a pleased-looking Skinny. Skinny is now outdoing Fatboy.

*Height: 67mm*
*Left Cotyledon Length: 11mm*
*Right Cotyledon Length: 8mm*


Due to Fatboys heavy cotyledons and the light being too far away, Skinny has been able to take advantage and now has a much more stable growth pattern.


----------



## skunkushybrid (Feb 6, 2008)

Fatboys heavy shell-casing and likewise heavy cotyledons are undoing the plant at this early stage of growth particularly as the light has been too far away and has encouraged a fairly large amount of stretch.


*Height: 47mm *this is not counting the bends and twists in the stem. Im sure if I straightened the plant out it would be taller.

*Left Cotyledon Length: 10mm*
*Right Cotyledon length: 7mm*


1st pic' is of skinny second is of Fatboy.


----------



## Your Grandfather (Feb 6, 2008)

I'd be freaking with that much stretch.


----------



## skunkushybrid (Feb 6, 2008)

Here we can see that I repositioned the plants last night to be directly beneath the light. I did this because I anticipated they might stretch unfortunately I didnt anticipate enough.


----------



## skunkushybrid (Feb 6, 2008)

Here is a picture taken 30 minutes after the last pictures. Ive moved the light in much closer, and it is now only 17 from the tops of the plants. Fatboy is also having difficulty again!


----------



## skunkushybrid (Feb 6, 2008)

Here we can see that Fatboys top-heavy cotyledons are heading the plant towards disaster again. Their weight is forcing the plant away from the light. This will slow growth, and could even lead to the plant dying if the problem is not rectified.

So here we have a plant that started out the weakest, and then moved into being vibrant and strong then back to the weakest and facing, almost certain, death. I mean, this could so easily have happened in nature the shade of a too large tree with too large branches and Fatboy could easily have lost out on light in much the same way.

Makes you realise why life wants to live so much. Not just live, but live better. in nature 10 seedlings could land in the same spot; do they grow in harmony with each other, or is it a fight to the death? I suspect the latter. Anyway, I digress


----------



## skunkushybrid (Feb 6, 2008)

Heres a picture coincidentally taken almost exactly 48 hours after first switching on the UV light and you can see that I have righted Fatboy with some clay pebbles. Ive also done the same thing for Skinny, even though it was unneeded at this time.

Lets hope that this does the trick. 

Im very aware of the dangers of direct contact within the confines of this bulbs luminosity and UV output. Even so, Im still getting the feeling that cannabis would like that bulb even closer than the 17 its at now. I think theyd prefer that light to be at 12. Yet, my awareness of the dangers to my own health stops me from wanting to put that light too close. 

Things are starting to get exciting. I honestly think theyre going to make famous last words? Ha!

We shall see.


----------



## skunkushybrid (Feb 6, 2008)

4 hours later and there is no real improvement on the stretching, here&#8217;s a picture: As you can see, despite the well-formed stems, the plants are still stretching.


----------



## skunkushybrid (Feb 6, 2008)

So now, Ive lowered the light even more. The light is now exactly 11.5 from the tops of the plants. Cest la vie.


----------



## crazy-mental (Feb 6, 2008)

looking good, cannot wait for the next bit of the story.
24/0 till they die?.
no 12/12?.


----------



## skunkushybrid (Feb 6, 2008)

Ok, its now exactly 15 minutes before midnight so we are still in day two of vegetation. Here are some more updated pictures

1st pic is a nice over-all picture showing the lamp and its 11.5 distance from the top of the plants. The fan is now on its highest setting, and has been moved in closer by a few inches to help dispel any heat build-ups around the plants.

in the 2nd pic we can see that Fatboy is very appreciative of the extra support and has a now straightened stem.


----------



## iBLaZe4tozErO (Feb 6, 2008)

I wanted to do the same kind just a little different. I work doing x rays and wanted to take a plant in and x ray the shit out of it. Only problem is I dnt think imma use canna cuz its at my work and I'm not gonna risk it. But mybe a diff plant. I'll thread it if I decide to. Good job by the way. Hope it works out the way you want it to


----------



## skunkushybrid (Feb 6, 2008)

crazy-mental said:


> looking good, cannot wait for the next bit of the story.
> 24/0 till they die?.
> no 12/12?.


At this point in time I wasn't quite sure what I was going to do with them. I expected them to die.


----------



## crazy-mental (Feb 6, 2008)

so do i wait and see what happens?.
dont mind its a very well written,and interesting.
its giving me pointers for the grow j. comp .
this one would have won hands down.
cannot wait to see what happens.


----------



## NO GROW (Feb 6, 2008)

Hey skunkishy I watched a movie last night where he used like 100 and something of these lights to cook a guy alive.....It was fucked up.

It made me think of this thread and you......LOL...J/K


----------



## KAOSOWNER (Feb 6, 2008)

great thread!!!! Very interesting cant wait to hear the rest........


----------



## skunkushybrid (Feb 6, 2008)

NO GROW said:


> Hey skunkishy I watched a movie last night where he used like 100 and something of these lights to cook a guy alive.....It was fucked up.
> 
> It made me think of this thread and you......LOL...J/K


 
yeah, i watched that movie the other night too... strange, as when the guy was being melted alive in the sulphuric acid I thought of you...

must be some kind of a psychic link.


----------



## Unique (Feb 6, 2008)

Not sure if anyone mentioned this yet or not....because of the whole radiation thing and the fact you already named fat man....I think little boy would be appropriate for the other name.


----------



## skunkushybrid (Feb 6, 2008)

Unique said:


> Not sure if anyone mentioned this yet or not....because of the whole radiation thing and the fact you already named fat man....I think little boy would be appropriate for the other name.


i already named it skinny... but thanks for the thought.


----------



## skunkushybrid (Feb 7, 2008)

*DAY 3, Vegetation:*

Well, there are no emergencies to report no sudden deaths during the night. In fact things have markedly improved. The stretch has stopped, and Fatboy well, allow me to let the pictures speak for themselves.

Here we can see that the lowering of the light to 11.5 inches and the upping of the fan has drastically improved the vigour of both plants, but Fatboy in particular. Fatboys stem is now much sturdier and appears to have straightened up nicely.


----------



## skunkushybrid (Feb 7, 2008)

Here we have Skinny, and from looking at the leaves it appears that the medium may be drying out, and Ill need to add more feed, at 0.4ec.

Height: *76mm*
L.C: *13mm*
R.C: *9mm*

Notes: *The left cotyledon has not gained any significant length. The true leaves seem to be hooking downwards away from the light.*


----------



## skunkushybrid (Feb 7, 2008)

Not the best of angles for Fatboy. 

Height: *65mm*
L.C: *11mm*
R.C: *8mm*


Notes: *Fatboy is now catching up with skinny in height showing a large increase during the night, although likewise to Skinny the left cotyledon has not improved in length with the right gaining a similar improvement.*


----------



## skunkushybrid (Feb 7, 2008)

This morning's conclusion is that the true leaves are going to now take over in providing the plants with their main source of photosynthesis. So I should next also start to measure the true leaves.


----------



## skunkushybrid (Feb 7, 2008)

There hasn&#8217;t been anything much to report throughout the day&#8230; except one slight thing that has concerned me. Skinny, in particular, has what appears to be a transparent sheen forming on the real leaves. I rubbed at the sheen with my finger and couldn&#8217;t feel anything untoward&#8230; the transparent sheen does appear as though it is able to reflect light. This sheen is concentrated in the centre of Skinny&#8217;s new real leaf growth while the outer edges of the leaves look purple or black&#8230; and slightly crinkled upwards towards the light.

In this picture all seems well&#8230; aside from Fatboy (nearest) having difficulty strengthening the stem.


----------



## skunkushybrid (Feb 7, 2008)

In this picture we can see the translucent sheen I was talking about on Skinny&#8217;s true leaves. The leaves are also much more rounded and, at this moment in time, I don&#8217;t think the next sets of leaves are going to appear. I&#8217;ve looked and can see no sign of them. 

My earlier euphoria at the amazing growth of the two plants has now subsided&#8230; although the transparent sheen has perked my interest.

Height: 80mm
L.C: 13mm
R.C: 11mm
Left True Leaf Length: 13mm
Left True Leaf Width: 7mm
Right True Leaf Length: 12mm
Right true Leaf Width: 6mm

Notes: The transparent sheen has caused some interest. Could this be a survival mechanism? Could the sheen actually work to repel UV?


----------



## skunkushybrid (Feb 7, 2008)

Fatboy has likewise developed the transparent sheen, although not as much. Also, the leaf edges do not have the purpling discolouration yet.


Height: 71mm
L.C: 12mm
R.C: 10mm
Left True Leaf Length: 12mm
Left True Leaf Width: 5mm
Right True Leaf length: 11mm
Right True Leaf Width: 5mm


Notes: Fatboy seems to be the one that is having the hardest time adapting, but I think this is down to the early stretch, and the fact that it may also be a female. Im not holding out much hope for these plants to survive much longer.

Well theres another day done. Night-night! See you on day 4 of vegetation!


----------



## crazy-mental (Feb 7, 2008)

do you think the plants go sheeny, to protect there selfs.
thicker skin for stronger light.


----------



## skunkushybrid (Feb 7, 2008)

crazy-mental said:


> do you think the plants go sheeny, to protect there selfs.
> thicker skin for stronger light.


Well the substance or discolouration of the leaf does seem to serve as a reflectant. The light I'm using is high in UV-A and UV-B... most likely the sheen is a deterrant against the UV-A.


----------



## crazy-mental (Feb 7, 2008)

like you say to reflect.
as aposed to thin tissue like leafs grown under normal flos.


----------



## skunkushybrid (Feb 7, 2008)

crazy-mental said:


> like you say to reflect.
> as aposed to thin tissue like leafs grown under normal flos.


Here's a link to some test results done on the bulb that I am using, although it did come second in the test you will be able to get some idea of exactly what this bulb is.High UVB Mercury Vapour Lamps in Zoos - Osram Ultra-Vitalux - ReptileUV Zoo Mega-Ray test results


----------



## KAOSOWNER (Feb 7, 2008)

Sloooow Roasting those ladies... That is an interesting theory about the sheen, I would love to look at it under 60x-100x microscope.....


----------



## skunkushybrid (Feb 7, 2008)

KAOSOWNER said:


> Sloooow Roasting those ladies... That is an interesting theory about the sheen, I would love to look at it under 60x-100x microscope.....


I did do exactly that... but found nothing remarkable about it which is why I didn't bother taking the pic's.

I did the same thing to a section of ordinary leaf and it seems all leaves have this sheen, obviously on normal leaves we cannot see it with our eyes, but all leaves have sections of sheen. The only thing a pic' would have shown is that the sheen covers more of an area on the leaf.

I was very disappointed.

The normal leaf I tested as a comparison came from a plant vegging under MH... so this might account for the low sheen. Anyone ever looked at a leaf grown under HPS and noticed this sheen?


----------



## potpimp (Feb 7, 2008)

skunkushybrid said:


> I always like to name my plants even though these guys have been under constant UV now for over 20 minutes; Ive still saw fit to name them.


Romulus and Remus?


----------



## KAOSOWNER (Feb 7, 2008)

I look at my leaves all the time under the scope, Weed is so interesting under the scope, i was so ready to burn the hell out of a plant with UV to see what it looked like. You just saved a life skunky!!!


----------



## NO GROW (Feb 7, 2008)

skunkushybrid said:


> yeah, i watched that movie the other night too... strange, as when the guy was being melted alive in the sulphuric acid I thought of you...
> 
> must be some kind of a psychic link.


LMAO, Aww thanks man. Did the movie give you the idea for this thread? That was a pretty good movie.


----------



## sleepytown (Feb 7, 2008)

Wow, I love this experiment. Any chance of a little more information on the light? Color temperature, lumen output, etc.

S-Town


----------



## skunkushybrid (Feb 8, 2008)

sleepytown said:


> Wow, I love this experiment. Any chance of a little more information on the light? Color temperature, lumen output, etc.
> 
> S-Town


High UVB Mercury Vapour Lamps in Zoos - Osram Ultra-Vitalux - ReptileUV Zoo Mega-Ray test results

Here's everything you need to know about the light I'm using. In this test two lights are compared to each other. Mine is the Osram.


----------



## skunkushybrid (Feb 8, 2008)

NO GROW said:


> LMAO, Aww thanks man. Did the movie give you the idea for this thread? That was a pretty good movie.


No prob's NO GROW. 

Yeah it was a good movie, but it didn't give me the idea for this thread.


----------



## skunkushybrid (Feb 8, 2008)

*Day 4 of Vegetation*

A familiar feeling arose in my stomach this morning the feeling that maybe death was in the air. Its funny how we change our perceptions into feelings. What makes us think that thoughts are feelings?

Anyway, my feelings were wrong. The plants are fine well they arent fine, but theyre certainly not dead yet.

Heres the picture of both plants, as usual Fatty is the one nearest the camera. Not much that we can see from this picture aside from the fact that the first set of true leaves have grown a fair bit during the night.


----------



## skunkushybrid (Feb 8, 2008)

Here we have Fatboy. You can see that the translucent sheen I mentioned is now covering the true leaves.

Height: 72mm
Left Leaf Length: 15mm
Right Leaf length: 14mm

Notes: Fatboy has not grown much in height, if at all during the night (my night, of course, as these are on 24/0). The cotyledons are starting to distort. There is still no sign of any secondary leaf growth. Im led even further to believe that Fatboy is a female due to the lack of stretch during the night.


----------



## crazy-mental (Feb 8, 2008)

its like its been varnished. to reflect light.
thick skin.
due to the killer lamp.


----------



## crazy-mental (Feb 8, 2008)

havent they got a tan yet.
or would we call the sheen the tan.


----------



## skunkushybrid (Feb 8, 2008)

Here we have Skinny. As you can see the left leaf is curled over at the edge. Ive taken this to be heat stress and have raised the light by an inch to compensate. What you cant tell from the picture is that the leaves and cotyledons seem to be reaching up for the light. This reaching is so bad that the leaves are almost creating a tunnel for the light to travel to the centre of the plant.

Height: 90mm
Left Leaf Length: 16mm
Right Leaf length: 16mm

Notes: Skinny, I feel is a male, and having to move the light away to allow for his stretch will have repercussions for Fatboy whos inclination to stretch has stopped. The leaves are also of some concern. The translucent sheen or protective skin (as I am now wont to call it) is now covering the two leaves. New leaf growth can be seen barely. Although to my eyes it looks blackened or purple.


----------



## skunkushybrid (Feb 8, 2008)

I&#8217;ve taken some more pictures in an attempt to capture the &#8216;tunnelling&#8217; effect of the leaves for your, I&#8217;m sure, eager viewing pleasure.

Here&#8217;s Skinny. You can see that even the cotyledons are pointing upwards. Usually, when this happens in any other grow I would assume that the plants were very happy indeed. Yet the tops of the leaves tell a different story.


----------



## skunkushybrid (Feb 8, 2008)

Yes Crazy, I believe the sheen is the tan... The leaves seem to have a purple or black discolouration when the sheen is viewed from a certain angle. Unfortunately this view is impossible to recreate with a camera.


----------



## skunkushybrid (Feb 8, 2008)

Here we have a shot of Fatboy. 

This is so intense. Theyre into day 4 of vegetation and never were they genetically encoded to deal with this amount of UV radiation. Whatever protection they have will surely be tested to the limit.

I think these two plants deserve a round of applause for their efforts so far bravo guys, bravo!


A mixture of feelings from this mornings results sometimes I think theyre going to make it, and sometimes I think they wont. Here they are, take a look for yourself.


----------



## Your Grandfather (Feb 8, 2008)

Totally excellent thread/read, Skunk


----------



## skunkushybrid (Feb 8, 2008)

Your Grandfather said:


> Totally excellent thread/read, Skunk


Thankyou... I'd been watching everyone experiment with their UV lights and they were/are being, i feel, too overcautious. So i felt it was about time I released this thread.


----------



## skunkushybrid (Feb 8, 2008)

As is usual from this over-all picture, everything almost seems quite normal.


----------



## skunkushybrid (Feb 8, 2008)

Now we come to Skinny an air-eye view. We can see that the leaves are going a dark green and seem to be curling over in offence at the light. It is not a heat issue. There is plenty of circulation. What is not apparent from this picture is just how much the leaves seem to be cupping in the light. Almost as though they are funnelling it down into the main stem. Im not holding out much hope for continued survival. 

Height: 95mm
Left Leaf Length: 19mm
Right Leaf Length: 20mm
Leaf Width Ave: 8mm

Notes: The leaves seem to be giving in and the new leaf growth seems to be having a lot of difficulty. Aside from the steady growth, Skinny seems to be struggling.


----------



## skunkushybrid (Feb 8, 2008)

Fatboy is now likewise showing a good deal of deformity.

Height: 78mm
Left Leaf: 17mm
Right Leaf: 17mm
Leaf Width Ave: 6mm 

Notes: Good all round growth, stem and leaf. Tunnelling appearance of leaves; and translucent sheen is now completely covering the leaves, aside from the very edges.

The new leaf growth of plants seems to be scorched, or in the very least discoloured. Im not holding out much hope that these plants will last much longer.

Night, night!


----------



## munch box (Feb 8, 2008)

theres just a couple things running through my head here. why would you give a seedling 24 hours of light? let them build a strong root system first, and then when they start vegging hit them 24/7. Why would you add perlite to coco coir? coco can hold 10 times its weight in water. 

plants don't need UVB this early in thier life. your plants are going to grow slow because the spectrum offers little usable light to the plant, and the excessive UVB will encourage the plant to build thick glossy cell walls to protect the plant, instead of using its energy for growth. keep the humidity up with temps low and you may have a shot. trying to get the plant to eat more and drink less is going to be difficult.


----------



## Your Grandfather (Feb 8, 2008)

munch box said:


> plants don't need UVB this early in thier life.


Well, my outdoor grows certainly have uv present from the moment the sun comes up over the mountains.

IMHO, plants need uv to 'complete the cycle'. Without uv, indoor weed will never, ever be as good as outdoor. I am not saying that uv is the missing ingredient in indoor vs outdoor. But, I am saying that without uv, you won't get much closer than we already are.

*of course this is my opinion and I could be wrong


----------



## munch box (Feb 8, 2008)

Your Grandfather said:


> Well, my outdoor grows certainly have uv present from the moment the sun comes up over the mountains.
> 
> IMHO, plants need uv to 'complete the cycle'. Without uv, indoor weed will never, ever be as good as outdoor. I am not saying that uv is the missing ingredient in indoor vs outdoor. But, I am saying that without uv, you won't get much closer than we already are.
> 
> *of course this is my opinion and I could be wrong


you're right, plants need uv. UVB is not going to help a seedling much, but moderate ammounts certainly won't hurt it. thats not what i was trying to say. If anything its going to make his plant adapt to it early. I'm NOT sure on this, and I'm willing to bet somebody is going to slam me on it but here goes........ I'm thinking that giving a plant UVB early in its life builds the plants tolerance up. Then when the buds can actually benefit from its stress later on in life, it will not be as effective because the plant has already adapted......... If anybody knows for sure what the deal is on that lets hear it. But if you think it simply sounds dumb so you want to tell me i'm wrong, then don't waste your time. Ed Rosenthal says to add UVB in the final 10 days of flower, just before harvest.


----------



## skunkushybrid (Feb 9, 2008)

munch box, I hear what you are saying... but I believe that the potency of a plant does not begin in flower, I believe that the realisation or the capacity for potency begins in a vegging plant.

Already the chemicals within these 2 plants will be changing and adapting to a harsher environment than is found anywhere on this planet. I don't know what is going to happen to them... as you can see I originally called this journal 'Death by Radiation.' I didn't expect them to live.

Also munch-box root development is not important. 

I always grow the same way, before the seed casing has even been removed my seedlings go on 24/0. Usually MH. Doing it this way my plants usually show sex at around the 28 day mark of veg'. never longer than 35 days. The perlite thing, yes although coco is excellent at water AND oxygen retention, I still believe that aero will give you the biggest plants, so with this in mind... you can never have enough oxygen.


----------



## skunkushybrid (Feb 9, 2008)

*DAY 5 of Vegetation*

A different story this morning; both plants are showing signs of very good growth&#8230; also, both plants seem to be developing new leaf growth. Yet again my fears of a quick death have been brushed aside by this almighty plant. Is there any plant in the world capable of this? Not just plant, but young plant&#8230; a little seedling? Cannabis truly is remarkable.

This is an excellent picture of the tunnelling effect of the leaves I&#8217;ve mentioned several times before. Wow.


----------



## skunkushybrid (Feb 9, 2008)

In this picture we have a very twisted-looking Skinny. The cotyledons are pointing straight up and the leaves seem like they are suffering from heat stress.

Height: 100mm
Left Leaf Length: 20mm
Right leaf Length: 20mm
Leaf width: 8mm

Notes: A short spurt in stem growth, but none in the leaves suggests that Skinny has put more effort into developing the new sets of leaves. The leaves are looking more distorted than ever.


----------



## skunkushybrid (Feb 9, 2008)

Fatboy seems to be suffering the least, and I believe this is because it is further from the light than Skinny. If I were a betting man, Id put my money on Fatboy being a female. Not so sure on Skinny being a male, but to my mind Fatboy is showing all the signs of a female.

Height: 85mm
Left Leaf: 20mm
Right Leaf: 20mm
Leaf Width: 7mm

Notes: Leaf lengths have caught up but height seems to be staying at a constant distance from Skinnys. New leaf growth seems to have found some vigour, and should (fingers crossed) be putting in an appearance very soon.


----------



## munch box (Feb 9, 2008)

What is all this male/female talk? sex is not predetermined at "birth".Environmental factors don't begin influencing your plants sex until there are 3 pairs of true leaves.(not counting cotyledons) 

1)higher nitrogen levels during the first two weeks of vegging makes more female plants.
2)lower temps increase the ammount of female plants
3)high humidity increases the number of female plants
4)low growing medium moisture increases male tendencies
5)blue light (MH) increases the chances of a female. choose a red light(hps) for males
6)fewer hours of daylight increases the ammount of females (14-16 hours)

this information was taken from Henk's archives. the owner of dutch passion seeds

page 20 Marijuana Horticulture: The Indoor ... - Google Book Search


----------



## skunkushybrid (Feb 9, 2008)

munch box said:


> What is all this male/female talk? sex is not predetermined at "birth".Environmental factors don't begin influencing your plants sex until there are 3 pairs of true leaves.(not counting cotyledons)
> 
> 1)higher nitrogen levels during the first two weeks of vegging makes more female plants.
> 2)lower temps increase the ammount of female plants
> ...


If you want to argue this point, please read this entire thread and argue it in there...https://www.rollitup.org/advanced-marijuana-cultivation/36597-seed-predisposition.html


----------



## munch box (Feb 9, 2008)

Fine whatever. done trying to help you. -bye


----------



## skunkushybrid (Feb 10, 2008)

*Day 6 of Vegetation*


I decided to leave it for a full day this time before updating this journal. I feel now that the plants are not about to imminently die, so Im sure that Im fairly safe to just check on them once a day from now on barring emergencies, of course.

So, lets start the day with a familiar picture.

As you can see, it appears that there is not enough good light available for the plants to adequately photosynthesise so the plants are continuing to stretch. The transformation in these plants has seemed very quick. Where, at one point, they almost seemed like there would be no new leaf growth and that the plants themselves would die now, it seems, that cannabis has (dare I say it) adapted.


----------



## skunkushybrid (Feb 10, 2008)

Skinnys leaves are curling up, almost as though trying to decrease the surface area of the leaf. New leaf growth is becoming much more prominent now, and the scaly appearance to the leaves is becoming much more pronounced.

Height: 110mm
Left Leaf Length: 25mm
Right Leaf Length: 25mm

Notes: The leaves are getting wider but at the same time are curling over so therefore decreasing the surface area available to the light. Stretch seems very consistent.


----------



## psyclone (Feb 10, 2008)

Are they getting a light misting from time to time?


----------



## skunkushybrid (Feb 10, 2008)

Fatboy is getting scaly now too, and has shot up in height during the last 24 hours.

Height: 99mm
Left Leaf: 25mm
Right Leaf: 25mm

Notes: Rather than the edges of the leaves curling over, Fatboy is bending its leaves at the very centre, as though making some type of slide for the light to fall down. Fatboy also has gained some ground in height with Skinny.


----------



## psyclone (Feb 10, 2008)

Here is a pic of my UV girls


----------



## skunkushybrid (Feb 10, 2008)

psyclone said:


> Are they getting a light misting from time to time?


Hey psy... no I haven't been misting them... they are on 24/0, and this would do too much damage, i imagine.

The light is too far away, so they stretch... yet too close so they burn. Only it's not a normal burn, it's a radiation burn.


----------



## psyclone (Feb 10, 2008)

Yet they seem to cope amazingly well. I am thinking of going 12/12 with UV for the last week/two weeks of flower. From what you have done, I do not think the plants will have a problem dealing with it.


----------



## skunkushybrid (Feb 10, 2008)

psyclone said:


> Yet they seem to cope amazingly well. I am thinking of going 12/12 with UV for the last week/two weeks of flower. From what you have done, I do not think the plants will have a problem dealing with it.


Might be a plan... if you're sure your plants have adapted. If you remember the first guy that did this in flower (i forget who it was now), he actually burned one side of his plant.

But he did just kinda throw it straight on them... whereas you have been giving them steadying amounts over a period of time. Might be worth a shot, and you can always pull back if things don't look right.


----------



## skunkushybrid (Feb 11, 2008)

Bit of an emergency this day at 2000 hours. On entering the vegetation area I noticed that Fatboy had fallen onto its back.

I really wanted to just kill it&#8230; maybe Skinny would be enough to continue the experiment, but then I thought that maybe Fatboy will be the female and Skinny the male. If these two ever get to the stage where they might be able to breed it would be a good idea to let nature take its course. I&#8217;m sure the resultant seed would be much more suited to high UV conditions.

So no, let&#8217;s try to keep Fatboy alive as long as possible.

Does weakness ever make you feel nauseas? I got to admit that when I first saw Fatboy like this I felt like just calling it a day there and then and pulling Fatboy out of the medium and throwing it into the trash. I have smashed plants to pieces before; by accident&#8230; say I dropped a light on it or something. Then I feel no nausea as the plant is in this position through no fault of its own.

I had to rescue Fatboy right at the start too. So let&#8217;s give it another chance.


----------



## skunkushybrid (Feb 11, 2008)

I decided to remove the clay pebbles and build up with coco coir. Fatboy seems stable for the minute. Lets hope that tomorrow things will still be the same.

Night, night!


----------



## skunkushybrid (Feb 11, 2008)

Day 7 Vegetation

Today is day 7, and its time to up the feed to 0.6ec. There will also be another light added either today or tomorrow. I think it will be a 400W metal-halide. The light will not be shining directly on these two as Im going to be adding 10 Northern Lights seedlings and the light is for them. Hopefully the added lumens from a good spectrum (however distant) may aid in Fatboy and Skinnys development.

It will also be interesting to see if either Fatboy or Skinny tries reaching for the new light instead. 

Here are the updated pictures for this morning.


----------



## crazy-mental (Feb 11, 2008)

good idea, might be for the best, to get another light spec. in there too.


----------



## skunkushybrid (Feb 11, 2008)

In this picture of Skinny (clearly distinguishable from Fatboy at the moment due to the clay pebbles) you can clearly see the new leaf growth. The cotyledons are hidden beneath the new leaves in this picture. The new leaf growth seems very vibrant.

Height: 117mm
Left Leaf Length: 27mm
Right Leaf Length: 27mm

Notes: Skinny is starting to look a little unsteady on (his) feet, and I feel that I may soon need to provide (him) with some extra support. The new leaf growth is surprisingly healthy and very vibrant.


----------



## skunkushybrid (Feb 11, 2008)

Fatboy has repositioned (herself) through the night so that (her) leaves are more directly beneath the light. Due to the heavy build up of coco coir needed to keep (her) upright measurement of length has now become impossible. I could dig away the coir and take a measurement, but that would be cruel. So well all just have to make do with what measurements I can get.

Left Leaf Length: 27mm
Right Leaf Length: 27mm

Notes: The leaves have kept in check with Skinnys, and the repositioning all adds up to a good night for Fatboy. The new leaf growth is prominent and now clearly visible in the picture. Hopefully these will be the end of the nightmares for Fatboy.


----------



## crazy-mental (Feb 11, 2008)

seems like a good idea also, that you have added more soil.


----------



## skunkushybrid (Feb 11, 2008)

Another emergency has arisen and this time it isnt Fatboy.

Skinny has hit the deck. The stretch too much even for him.


----------



## skunkushybrid (Feb 11, 2008)

Here he is after having to be repaired&#8230; I&#8217;ve now moved the light in much closer, to around 9&#8221;. I can&#8217;t handle dealing with the stretch any longer. Let&#8217;s hope that this will be an end to it.

They&#8217;ve had the 0.6ec feed full of goodies. The usual NPK followed by some liquid silicon, mychorrizal fungi (endo and ecto), some mother earth tea, and some root enhancers.

.

Time for me to say night, night! See you on day 8 of vegetation.


----------



## Your Grandfather (Feb 11, 2008)

The leaves are very similar in appearance to a plant which I have just stuck outside in the high uv levels here.

My leaves are 'tunneling' and also have a 'sheen' on them which was not present indoors.

IMHO, classic overexposure to uv radiation. I'm thinking of putting a piece of cheese cloth over it, to allow the plant to adjust to the heavy uv.


----------



## xXHeAvYXxC (Feb 11, 2008)

you should have just used some cheap cfl's. i got 2 25 watt cfl's that are putting out 1850 lumens each. and my 2 plants love it. there about 12 days old and allready shooting out more and more leaves. dont worry dude. ulll get the hang of growing. just do your homework. i studyed this for a yr and now i am just starting my first grow. but that light has to go bye bye. CFL's and the MH and the HPS bulbs are all good. check them out man.


----------



## asdfva (Feb 11, 2008)

Wasn't fast enough...

In the words of Garden Gnome,

I love you!

Thanks for this experiment. And for not
letting up on this difficult task of trying to
kill the seedlings. I am anxious to see how
they react to the introduction of the new 
light, set to the side. As well any effects
on the N.lights with the UV light off to 
their side. Keep up the good work!


----------



## xXHeAvYXxC (Feb 11, 2008)

well i have a few questions. i may post a thread can you guys come check it out. thanxs man. and well just come to the thread.


----------



## KAOSOWNER (Feb 11, 2008)

ha ha ha yeah skunky any day now and you too could do your first grow. lol


----------



## xXHeAvYXxC (Feb 11, 2008)

how the fuck do i start my own thread.


----------



## Your Grandfather (Feb 11, 2008)

Yeah Skunk, keep at it and you'll eventually figure it out.....ROFL


----------



## skunkushybrid (Feb 12, 2008)

Yeah, I wasn't sure what to say to the guy, so i just went with my initial reaction... he just didn't get the point of the thread.

*DAY 8 of Vegetation*

Today is a good day for Fatty and Skinny or, dare I say, Adam and Eve. The NL seeds still havent germinated properly yet after almost 48 hours (so much for good genetics!). So, these two both get to go another day with no other light to grow with, than pure UV radiation. I have to say that they both look better than the pictures will lead you to believe 

Ive included this picture in an attempt to show the new arrangements. As you can see the fan has been raised so that it is just blowing the very tips of the plants; and the light has been lowered to just 9.5 above the plants. The UV output of the lamp should by now have adequately stabilised.


----------



## skunkushybrid (Feb 12, 2008)

Its almost as though they dance in the night. It would be great to set up a video camera, film this in action. It seems that the movement must be that quick. I think this is a beautiful image. From this picture you can almost imagine that everything is fine in this UV world and it is, as such. Ill let you judge for yourselves from the next pictures.


----------



## psyclone (Feb 12, 2008)

You want to get some halogens on those mate, you will never get your grow off the ground like that. Bleedin' amateur


----------



## psyclone (Feb 12, 2008)

On a different note, I noticed when I shone the blakray on some vegging plants how totally black they went, dark as dark could be absorbing every scrap of UV, reflecting none.


----------



## skunkushybrid (Feb 12, 2008)

Here we have Skinny and as we can see the tri-fingered leaves are coming through healthily. Here are the stats:

*Left Leaf Length: 28mm*
*Right Leaf Length: 28mm*
*Left Tri-Leaf: 17mm*
*Right Tri-Leaf: 17mm*

*Notes: Despite the dishevelled looking state, Skinny looks fairly healthy in real life, and the tri-leaves seem to be coping very well so far with the excess UV. Maybe a little early, but maybe cannabis has already adapted to the conditions. *


----------



## skunkushybrid (Feb 12, 2008)

psyclone said:


> On a different note, I noticed when I shone the blakray on some vegging plants how totally black they went, dark as dark could be absorbing every scrap of UV, reflecting none.


Is that a UV-C lamp?


----------



## bongspit (Feb 12, 2008)

have you looked at them with your microscope to see if there is difference??


----------



## skunkushybrid (Feb 12, 2008)

Fatboy does look very vibrant and green in this picture; and much more like what I am seeing. 

Left Leaf: 28mm
Right Leaf: 28mm
Left Tri-Leaf: 17mm
Right Tri-Leaf: 17mm

Notes: Fatboy is keeping in regular leaf growth lengths with Skinny; only in height is Fatboy lacking. Im hoping that the lowered light will help determine more their sexual leniencies.

I never expected things to last this long. Now the light has stabilised I really feel that these plants could quite happily vegetate in the available light for as long as necessary. It would be an idea to test them under normal HID light just to see how they react but I wont do that.


----------



## skunkushybrid (Feb 12, 2008)

bongspit said:


> have you looked at them with your microscope to see if there is difference??


Yes I did take a look but found nothing remarkable. Ordinary leaves have this sheen or shiney patches too, so all my pic' would have shown was the same shiney stuff. Obviously on normal leaves we cannot see it... but sunlight is naturally harmful so it makes sense that plants would have some of this 'sheen' on the leaves anyway.

The effects of the 'sheen' though on these UV plants is obvious to see with our own eyes. It's certainly a defence mechanism in overdrive.


----------



## Your Grandfather (Feb 12, 2008)

psyclone said:


> On a different note, I noticed when I shone the blakray on some vegging plants how totally black they went, dark as dark could be absorbing every scrap of UV, reflecting none.


The BlakRay is a uvA source and not uvB 

*Photobiological and thermal effects of photoactivating UVA light doses on cell cultures
PPS Articles

*While near-ultraviolet light has been widely used to photoactivate fluorophores and caged compounds in cells, little is known of the long-term biological effects of this light. UVA (315400 nm) photoactivating light has been well characterized in short-term cell studies and is now being employed in higher doses to control longer-duration phenomena (_e.g._ gene expression). Annexin V-Cy5/propidium iodide apoptosis flow cytometry assays were used to determine responses of HeLa cells to doses of UVA light up to 23.85 J cm2. Cells seeded at low densities had higher percentages of apoptosis and necrosis and were also more susceptible to UVA damage than cells seeded at higher densities. The dose to induce apoptosis and death in 50% of the cells (dose1/2) was determined for two different commercially available UVA light sources: 7.6 J cm2 for the GreenSpot photocuring system and 2.52 J cm2 for the BlakRay lamp. All BlakRay doses tested had significant cellular responses, whereas no significant cellular responses were found for doses below 1.6 J cm2 from the GreenSpot light source. A temperature control and measurement system was used to determine direct heating from the UVA sources and also the effect that cooling cell cultures during photoexposure has on minimizing cell damage. Cooling during the BlakRay photoexposure significantly reduced the percentage of necrotic cells, but there was no significant difference for cooling during photoactivation with the GreenSpot. Differences in cell responses to similar UVA doses of different intensities suggest that photoduration should be considered along with total dose and thermal conditions in photoactivation studies.


----------



## Your Grandfather (Feb 12, 2008)

Skunk, you have provided another valuable link for us to consider in a specific way - Cooling of the cell structure!

The plants responded upon repositioning of the fan, maybe that was it and not the 'stabilization' of the lamp.

Make sense?


----------



## skunkushybrid (Feb 12, 2008)

Your Grandfather said:


> Skunk, you have provided another valuable link for us to consider in a specific way - Cooling of the cell structure!
> 
> The plants responded upon repositioning of the fan, maybe that was it and not the 'stabilization' of the lamp.
> 
> Make sense?


Yes, perfect sense... bad judgement on my part. Although if I had this experiment to do all over again I think that a green light would be beneficial, obviously of a similar minimum 300w intensity.


----------



## Your Grandfather (Feb 12, 2008)

skunkushybrid said:


> Yes, perfect sense... bad judgement on my part. Although if I had this experiment to do all over again I think that a green light would be beneficial, obviously of a similar minimum 300w intensity.


I never considered a uv lamp as a source of heat, but of course it does make tons of logical sense. You had approx. 300w within inches of the plant, and we all know what happens when the lamp get too close to the plant.

IMHO, I believe the plant kind of went....ohhhhh uv and then stabilized, as much as it could, given there are substantial portions of the light spectrum missing. Do you think the veins of the sun leaves are thicker? or more pronounced? I've noticed that mine appear to be that way.


----------



## skunkushybrid (Feb 12, 2008)

Your Grandfather said:


> I never considered a uv lamp as a source of heat, but of course it does make tons of logical sense. You had approx. 300w within inches of the plant, and we all know what happens when the lamp get too close to the plant.
> 
> IMHO, I believe the plant kind of went....ohhhhh uv and then stabilized, as much as it could, given there are substantial portions of the light spectrum missing. Do you think the veins of the sun leaves are thicker? or more pronounced? I've noticed that mine appear to be that way.


No... I think maybe your fan-leaves are just enjoying the fresh air. But in saying that, I only have a different strain to compare with... atm the NL have broader veins on the fan leaves and they are under MH.


----------



## skunkushybrid (Feb 19, 2008)

I've been away for a few days, and am working on a new machine (computer), this journal is locked up in my other HD... and I can't be bothered atm to pull it off there. If it was easy I'd do it now, but I've already tried the HD as a slave, a master to the new machine... everything. The new machine does not like the old HD for some reason.

If I still haven't done it in a couple of days I'll update this to where I am now, which is two weeks flower. The male (skinny) is dead and his pollen collected, the female (fatboy) has developed purple pistils, only the odd one or two... but they are most definitely purple pistils here and there.


----------



## munch box (Feb 19, 2008)

how are you saying the sex for sure with no preflowers? plants are asexual.


----------



## skunkushybrid (Feb 20, 2008)

munch box said:


> how are you saying the sex for sure with no preflowers? plants are asexual.


Plants are asexual are they?

ha ha ha ha ha ha ha.

Doesn't even warrant a decent answer my friend... one day you will understand.


----------



## joepro (Feb 20, 2008)

munch box said:


> plants are asexual.


that would make them sexless
Is that a new strain? 
do I veg for three months then harvest?

good thread!
+rep


----------



## psyclone (Feb 20, 2008)

skunkushybrid said:


> Plants are asexual are they?
> 
> ha ha ha ha ha ha ha.
> 
> Doesn't even warrant a decent answer my friend... one day you will understand.


Er..No, he won't I am afraid.


----------



## asdfva (Feb 21, 2008)

SKH...

How are they doing now?


----------



## skunkushybrid (Feb 21, 2008)

asdfva said:


> SKH...
> 
> How are they doing now?


The male (skinny) is dead, and his pollen collected. Fatboy is 2 weeks into flower... she is severely stunted in comparison to the Northern Lights I have in the same flower area.

Fatboy is flowering beneath the UV and the NL are beneath a 400w HPS. The two lights are set very close together. The NL have stretched considerably, whereas Fatboy has not.

Fatboy has developed purple pistils here and there. I'll upload a pic tomorrow to better explain things.


----------



## asdfva (Feb 22, 2008)

Thank you again, for running this test!
Can't wait to see the flicks.


----------



## skunkushybrid (Feb 22, 2008)

In these pic's I've tried to show the relationship between the NL and the AK. 

One of the NL is in close proximity to the UV bulb, but has not suffered at all. The AK is stunted and with tighter spacing on the internodes.

Although these are different strains it is clear that the UV has a massive effect on growth patterns during flower. Indeed if the right measure of UV can be obtained during then it would seem to be of huge benefit if trying to keep plants small.

The AK plant seems to have no desire to stretch towards the HPS. Certainly there are different genes at work in this plant's photosynthesis.


----------



## skunkushybrid (Feb 22, 2008)

There's only one pic of the NL, the first pic, you can just see how tall the NL is compared to the AK.

The AK also has purple pistils here and there but only on the flower heads at the top facing the UV, lower down the plant the pistils are all white.


----------



## asdfva (Feb 22, 2008)

I noticed the fan leaves on the NL
are taking on that waxy appearance
as well... Was the light a 300w UVB
lamp? Interesting.


----------



## skunkushybrid (Feb 23, 2008)

Yes, only on the NL plant next to the UV bulb. Yes, the bulb is a 300w.


----------



## skunkushybrid (Feb 23, 2008)

crazy-mental said:


> updates please.


uhm, it looks the same as it did yesterday...

please refer to the previous page and picture, lol.


----------



## crazy-mental (Feb 23, 2008)

i thought this was an old thread.
i started a plant on the same day as yours and yours is miles bigger.
what nutes you using?.


----------



## crazy-mental (Feb 23, 2008)

i thought you started this thread 18 days ago.
that light must grow them fast.


----------



## skunkushybrid (Feb 23, 2008)

Yes, i started the thread then, but the grow was already done... I was merely cutting and pasting from my own journal.

I've got a new machine so have lost the rest of the veg journal. I'm now 2 weeks into flower and have caught up with myself.


----------



## crazy-mental (Feb 24, 2008)

good to know.
thought i was going mad.


----------



## skunkushybrid (Feb 24, 2008)

crazy-mental said:


> good to know.
> thought i was going mad.


lol... I gave all the clues... all but said it right out in one post. You must've missed that one.


----------



## psyclone (Feb 24, 2008)

Lets see some Hairy Mary then mate.


----------



## psyclone (Feb 25, 2008)

Alright, pre-flowers, if you will. How's things?


----------



## crazy-mental (Feb 25, 2008)

things are fine. hairy mary.lol
never herd that before, i thought it ment somthing else when i was a kid.


----------



## skunkushybrid (Feb 25, 2008)

OK, ok... I'll update with some pic's a little later.

I didn't know how to take the 'hairy mary' thing either, lol. Yes there's some pistils, little flower heads now.

I'll explain more when I take the pic's


----------



## NO GROW (Feb 28, 2008)

I'm just checkin' in to see how things are going, and like I figured your slacker ass hasnt posted pics yet!


----------



## skunkushybrid (Feb 28, 2008)

NO GROW said:


> I'm just checkin' in to see how things are going, and like I figured your slacker ass hasnt posted pics yet!


 
You figured right.

I'll do it today for definite. Thanks for the reminder.


----------



## fdd2blk (Feb 28, 2008)

did i hear a bird?


----------



## skunkushybrid (Feb 28, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> did i hear a bird?


Here it is... the dead bird.

This bird got into my flowering area and had been there for a few days... I was wondering why my plants were falling over during the night, sometimes during the day too... My plants are almost 3.5ft and in 500ml pots so it's easy to imagine how I could believe that my plants could just fall over on their own.

I noticed the bird today... scared me half to death when I first saw it. I flower in the loft/attic and it is a very cramped attic. Today the bird did real damage to my plants, the original weapon I wanted was a hatchett but i couldn't find it quick enough and the machette was easier to hand... so I grabbed it and went to war.

I got to admit the bird put up a good fight, my superior sword skills however were too much for it, and it died valiantly... in battle. I contemplated giving it a warriors burial, but I couldn't be bothered to construct the tiny boat, so I settled for plastic bags.

damned attachments isn't working... and i'm not writing all this to lose it... so i'll try again next post.


----------



## skunkushybrid (Feb 28, 2008)

Here it is...


----------



## iBLaZe4tozErO (Feb 28, 2008)

haha that's funny watch out for PETA


----------



## crazy-mental (Mar 3, 2008)

fucking starlings, i trapped one in our roof, it was trying to nest, and it ended up in my next doors kitchen, 
how did it die, skunk


----------



## dankforall (Mar 4, 2008)

Say it aint so SKUNK!! Are you really done with this site?????


----------



## Your Grandfather (Mar 4, 2008)

Good for you Skunk

'Fuck with my grow and I'll kill yer ass'


----------



## munch box (Mar 8, 2008)

joepro said:


> that would make them sexless
> Is that a new strain?
> do I veg for three months then harvest?
> 
> ...


you do not know the definition of asexual. you're ignorant.


----------



## crazy-mental (Mar 9, 2008)

what happened to skunk.
the threads gone dead.
did the starlings "birds" mate's, come round to your house?
and fuck you up, for killing there friend?.
"them birds".


----------



## crazy-mental (Mar 10, 2008)

what happened to skunk?.


----------



## dankforall (Mar 10, 2008)

Skunk left the site!!! There are alot of problems that need worked on around here!!


----------



## HazyEyes (Mar 10, 2008)

You get that bitch back to health we miss her.


----------



## newmember (Mar 14, 2008)

So is this thread dead? I been waiting for an update and I thought that i would join to give the thread a bump.

did the plant die or what?

come on man, i'm hanging on the edge of my seat. lol


----------



## bongspit (Mar 14, 2008)

newmember said:


> So is this thread dead? I been waiting for an update and I thought that i would join to give the thread a bump.
> 
> did the plant die or what?
> 
> come on man, i'm hanging on the edge of my seat. lol


*it's probably dead...the guy that started the thread was actually a DEA agent and he got caught with one the moderators wife and the mod shot him...I think he is still alive though...that's what I heard anyway...*
*welcome to RIU newmember...*


----------



## iBLaZe4tozErO (Mar 17, 2008)

Dea and fuckin mods wife.... Well walk the plank then. ... Hope that wasent true though. Sounds serious


----------



## HazyEyes (Mar 18, 2008)

all i can say is wow man DEA & mod wife sounds like trouble i would have fucked him up 2


----------



## pterzw (Mar 19, 2008)

Yea.Yea. Its true. people are talkin. i heard it too.


----------



## Titania (Mar 19, 2008)

bongspit said:


> *it's probably dead...the guy that started the thread was actually a DEA agent and he got caught with one the moderators wife and the mod shot him...I think he is still alive though...that's what I heard anyway...*
> *welcome to RIU newmember...*


Sounds a little far fecthed to me.


----------



## bongspit (Mar 19, 2008)

Titania said:


> Sounds a little far fecthed to me.


*far-fetched* (fär




f




cht




) _adj._ Not readily believable because of improbable elements therein: _a far-fetched analogy; a far-fetched excuse_


----------

